
It’s France’s Turn to Worry About Election Meddling by Russia - tanu
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/17/world/europe/french-election-russia.html
======
legostormtroopr
How is this different to the US/Britain meddling in the French Election? -
[http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/la-et-st-john-
oliver...](http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/la-et-st-john-oliver-
french-election-marine-le-pen-20170417-story.html)

